

Wolf of Wall Street VFX (video) - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/wolf-of-wall-street-visual-effects/

======
runawaybottle
Not to downplay any of this, but this seems like standard compositing done in
most movies, and especially TV shows with smaller budgets. Big set pieces, or
shooting on location is expensive. The more you can fake, the cheaper it is.
For example, any shot in a stadium, or a place like Times Square is often much
simpler to fake than to go out there and film on location.

World War Z breakdown:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTr0k6-8_Fw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTr0k6-8_Fw)

~~~
dkuntz2
Right? The whole time I was watching it all I could think was "this really
isn't all that impressive".

Most of what they did is stuff that's been in movies for decades. There wasn't
anything really interesting. I mean, almost all of _Revenge of the Sith_ was
digital sets. _Avatar_ 's use of the same techniques is much more impressive,
especially when you consider they did some rendering on the fly so James
Cameron could see the digital world on a screen while filming.

------
kefs
If you enjoy watching compositing effects videos:

[http://vimeo.com/35769675](http://vimeo.com/35769675)

[http://vimeo.com/stargate/videos/sort:date](http://vimeo.com/stargate/videos/sort:date)

~~~
fjcaetano
It's very well done. But in most of the takes you can perceive it's in a
green/blue chromakey from the outline of people's hair, some moving takes,
etc. Also, the light is not quite 100%.

In The Wolf of Wall Street it's very, very well done. Only in one take I could
see it was chromakey but even, just because it was being told. If I purely had
one look and should guess, I would have said no.

